# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Θεωρίας >  >  Άσκηση με δίοδο

## Kira

Γεια σας, μιας και η εξεταστική είναι κοντά αποφάσισα να διαβάσω Ηλεκτρονικά, αλλά έχω κολλήσει σε ένα απλό πρόβλημα.
(Παραθέτω το κύκλωμα στο συνημμένο αρχείο, ενώ η εκφώνηση της άσκησης είναι η εξής)

Οι δίοδοι D1 και  D2 είναι δίοδοι πυριτίου και έχουν Vγ1=Vγ2=0.7V και R1=20Ω και R2=30Ω. Να βρεθούν τα ρεύματα στις διόδους όταν η αντίσταση R=1ΚΩ.

Εγώ έκανα τα εξής: αντικατέστησα κάθε δίοδο με μια πηγή των 0.7V(ανάποδα από την πηγή των 50V) και με μία αντίσταση των 20Ω και 30Ω αντίστοιχα.Αφού 2 (ίδιες) πηγές τάσης συνδεδεμένες παράληλλα μας δίνουν την ίδια τάση και για τις 2 έχουμε 0.7V, άρα 50-0.7=49.3V. Για τις 2 αντιστάσεις παράληλλα έχουμε: 1/Rολ=1/20 + 1/30...Rολ=12Ω.
Τώρα Ι=V/R άρα Ι= 49.3/1012=48.7mA και άρα στη μία δίοδο πάνε 29.22mA και στην άλλη 19.48mA

Είναι σωστά αυτά τα νούμερα, γιατί μου δείχνουν λίγο περίεργα.Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων  :Smile:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Έστω ότι η D1 διαρρέεται από I1, η D2 από I2 και η R από I:

Από κανόνα Κύρκοφ για ρεύματα: Ι=Ι1+Ι2 (1)

Αν V η τάση στα άκρα των διόδων, έχουμε: 
V=R1*I1 =R2*I2 => 20*I1=30*I2 => I1=1,5*I2 (2)

Από (1) & (2): Ι=2,5*Ι2

Επίσης η πηγή τάσης μείοον την πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση ισούται με τη διαφορά δυναμικού (τάση) στα άκρα των διόδων, όπερ:

50-I*R=V => 50-Ι*1=30*Ι2 => 50=30*Ι2+1,5*Ι2=31,5*Ι2 => Ι2=50/31,5=1,59Α (3)

Από (2) & (3): Ι1=1,5*1,59=2,39 Α

ΥΓ. Νομίζω πως δεν πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί το δυναμικό κατωφλίου των διόδων στη λογική του ότι εφόσον το ξεπερνάμε είναι πλήρως αγώγιμες και λογίζονται ως ωμικές αντιστάσεις. Αν κάνω λάθος θα πρέπει να αφαιρεθεί από το V.

Α ρε αθάνατα φοιτητικά χρόνια... Τα καλύτερα!!!

Γιώργος

----------


## hardcode

Φίλε Γιώργο, 

με πηγή 50V και αντίσταση 1Κ, βγάζεις ρεύματα 1.5Α και 2.5Α???

Η λύση σου Διονύση είναι σωστή.

----------


## SRF

Φίλε αρκεί να σου ζητήσει κάποιος επαλήθευση της λύσεως σου ως προς την πτώση τάσεως της R που θα εμφανίζεται για Ir=I1+I2=3.98A!!! που ισχυρίζεσαι ότι διαρρέει το κύκλωμα! Βάσει όσων έγραψες στην R (R=1000Ω) θα έχεις διαφορά δυναμικού στα άκρα της ίση με U=I*R => U=3.98*1000 => Ur1=3980V!!! αντί των *49.3V που απαιτούνται γιά να υπάρξουν τα 0.7V* ώστε να άγουν οι δίοδοι! 
Δηλαδή μετά την R αν έχεις λιγότερο από 0.7V οι δίοδοι ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΓΟΥΝ ΚΑΘΟΛΟΥ οπότε και μόνο αυτό το στοιχείο σου δίνει την λύση γιά το I που θα δώσει η πηγή των 50V και* ισούτε με το Ι που διαρρέει την R γιά 0.7V στις διόδους*  :Wink:  ώστε από αυτό να βρεις τα επιμέρους ρεύματα I1 & I2 των διόδων, αναλόγως των αντιστάσεων διαρροής που θα παρουσιάσουν στα 0.7V ορθής πολώσεως των... 





> Έστω ότι η D1 διαρρέεται από I1, η D2 από I2 και η R από I:
> 
> Από κανόνα Κύρκοφ για ρεύματα: Ι=Ι1+Ι2 (1)
> 
> Αν V η τάση στα άκρα των διόδων, έχουμε: 
> V=R1*I1 =R2*I2 => 20*I1=30*I2 => I1=1,5*I2 (2)
> 
> Από (1) & (2): Ι=2,5*Ι2
> 
> ...



Έχεις αρχικώς ξεκινήσει λάθος με την τιμή της διαφοράς δυναμικού στα άκρα των διόδων, η οποία δεν είναι τα 50V της πηγής αλλά μόνο τα ταπεινά 0.7V που απαιτούνται γιά να άγουν ώστε να παρουσιάσουν αντίσταση 20 & 30Ω αντιστοίχως!

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Πριν προβείς στην επαλήθευση καλό θα ήταν να παρακολουθήσεις το συλλογισμό μου δηλ. το πως επιλύεται διότι τότε θα διαπίστωνες πως έχω υπολογίσει αντίσταση 1 Ω και όχι 1ΚΩ !!!

Γιώργος

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

> Έχεις αρχικώς ξεκινήσει λάθος με την τιμή της διαφοράς δυναμικού στα άκρα των διόδων, η οποία δεν είναι τα 50V της πηγής αλλά μόνο τα ταπεινά 0.7V που απαιτούνται γιά να άγουν ώστε να παρουσιάσουν αντίσταση 20 & 30Ω αντιστοίχως!



Νομίζω πως το πιό πάνω δεν ισχύει δηλ. από τη στιγμή που ξεπεραστεί το κατώφλι η διαφορά δυναμικού στα άκρα της είναι ανάλογη του ρεύματος που τη διαρρέει δηλ. διαρρέει την ωμική αντίστασή της.

Χαιρετώ και πάλι!

----------


## KOKAR

Γιατί εχω την εντύπωση οτι τα ρεύματα των διόδων θα είναι ίδια και θα
είναι ίσο με το συνολικό ρεύμα που περνάει μέσα από την R ??

υ.γ
οι αντιστάσεις R1=20Ωμ και R3=30Ωμ πιες είναι ?

----------


## Kira

> Γιατί εχω την εντύπωση οτι τα ρεύματα των διόδων θα είναι ίδια και θα
> είναι ίσο με το συνολικό ρεύμα που περνάει μέσα από την R ??
> 
> υ.γ
> οι αντιστάσεις R1=20Ωμ και R3=30Ωμ πιες είναι ?



σύμφωνα με την άσκηση οι δίοδοι δεν είναι ιδανικές για αυτό η μία έχει αντίσταση 20Ω και η άλλη 30Ω...

Έτρεξα το κύκλωμα στο multisim (χωρίς να βάλω τιμές για την αντίσταση στις διόδους γιατί δεν ήξερα πως να το κάνω) και αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα (συνημμένο). Έβαλα και ένα βολτόμετρο για να δω αν είχα δίκιο για το 0.7 των διόδων και turns out i was right. Το ρεύμα στην κάθε δίοδο είναι το μισό του συνολικού σύμφωνα με αυτό, οπότε θεωρώ ότι αν είχε και τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων από τις διόδους θα έβγαζε νούμερα κοντά στα δικά μου.

----------


## SRF

> σύμφωνα με την άσκηση οι δίοδοι δεν είναι ιδανικές για αυτό η μία έχει αντίσταση 20Ω και η άλλη 30Ω...
> 
> Έτρεξα το κύκλωμα στο multisim (χωρίς να βάλω τιμές για την αντίσταση στις διόδους γιατί δεν ήξερα πως να το κάνω) και αυτά είναι τα αποτελέσματα (συνημμένο). Έβαλα και ένα βολτόμετρο για να δω αν είχα δίκιο για το 0.7 των διόδων και turns out i was right. Το ρεύμα στην κάθε δίοδο είναι το μισό του συνολικού σύμφωνα με αυτό, οπότε θεωρώ ότι αν είχε και τις τιμές των αντιστάσεων από τις διόδους θα έβγαζε νούμερα κοντά στα δικά μου.



Μία ιδανική δίοδος θα παρουσίαζε μηδενική αντίσταση σε οποιοδήποτε ρεύμα ορθής πολώσεως. Όμως αυτή η ιδανική συνθήκη παύει να υπάρχει στην πραγματικότητα, και όλες ανεξαιρέτως οι δίοδοι (ότι δουλειά και να τις βάλουμε να κάνουν) παρουσιάζουν συγκεκριμένη εσωτερική αντίσταση όταν άγουν. Αυτή είναι η εσωτερική *αντίσταση σειράς* μιάς διόδου. 
Στις περισσότερες εφαρμογές, μας ενδιαφέρει αυτή να είναι όσο το δυνατόν μικρότερη, οπότε και να θεωρείτε αμελητέα. 

Στο πρόβλημά σου, οι 2 δίοδοι ΔΕΝ είναι, ας πούμε, ίδιου τύπου. Δηλαδή σε μιά εξομοίωση του κυκλώματος ΔΕΝ μπορείς να βάλεις 2 ίδιες ακριβώς διόδους πχ 1Ν4005, όπως έκανες, γιατί στην περίπτωση αυτή θα έχουν (θεωρητικά) ακριβώς ίδια εσωτερική αντίσταση και αυτομάτως θα διαρρέονται όταν έιναι παράλληλα συνδεδεμένες, από ίσο ρεύμα σε μιά συγκερκιμένη τάση! 

Γιά αυτόν ακριβώς το λόγο και στην προσομοίωσή σου τα ρεύματα στις 2 διόδους 1Ν4005 που χρησιμοποίησες, είναι τελικώς ίδια!
Δεν θυμάμαι αν το MultiSim έχει στοιχείο ιδανικής διόδου. Αν έχει (που πρέπει) χρησιμοποίησε αυτό στην προσομοίωση σου και πρόσθεσε σε σειρά με κάθε μία από τις δύο ιδανικές διόδους μιά αντίσταση με ωμική τιμή αντίστοιχει κατά περίπτωση, όπως ζητείται από το πρόβλημα σου... 

Πάντως, η λύση είναι αρκετά απλή. Αυτό που πρέπει να θεωρείς ως αρχή της λύσεως, είναι ότι *οι δίοδοι οπωσδήποτε πρέπει να έχουν 0.7V* στα άκρα τους γιά να άγουν. Αυτό θα συμβαίνει μόνο υπό μία ιδανική συνθήκη, στο κύκλωμά σου που έχει εξ'ορισμού μιά πηγή τάσεως 50V, όταν και *μόνο όταν η πτώση τάσεως πάνω στην R θα ισούτε με 50Vs-0.7Vd=49.3Vr*. Γιά να ισχύσει η αυτή η ιδανική συνθήκη, υπάρχει μόνο μιά τιμή ρεύματος *Ir* που πρέπει να διαρρέει την R των 1000Ω! Αυτό το ρεύμα (Ir) άν αυξηθεί / μειωθεί έστω & λίγο, η απαίτηση της ύπαρξης ακριβώς 0.7V στα άκρα των 2 παράλληλων ορθά πολωμένων διόδων παύει να ισχύει, και τότε η οποιαδήποτε λύση σου είναι εξ'ορισμού λάθος! 
Θεώρησε το Ir ως την αρχή λειτουργείας του κυκλώματος πλέον και βρες τώρα τα αναλογούντα ρεύματα που διαρρέουν την D1 & D2 αντιστοίχως

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Σας δίνω την λύση:

Έστω ότι η D1 διαρρέεται από I1, η D2 από I2 και η R από I:

Από κανόνα Κύρκοφ για ρεύματα: Ι=Ι1+Ι2 (1)

Αν V η τάση στα άκρα των διόδων, έχουμε: 
V=R1*I1 =R2*I2 => 20*I1=30*I2 => I1=1,5*I2 (2)

Από (1) & (2): Ι=2,5*Ι2

Επίσης η πηγή τάσης μείον τη σταθερή τάση στα άκρα της (ιδανικής) διόδου μείον την πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση ισούται με τη διαφορά δυναμικού (τάση) στα άκρα των (μη ιδανικών) διόδων, όπερ:

(50-0,7)-I*R=V => 49,3-Ι*1.000=30*Ι2 => 49,3=30*Ι2+1.500*Ι2=1.530*Ι2 => Ι2=(49,3/1.530) A=32,22 mΑ (3)

Από (2) & (3): Ι1=1,5*32,22=48,33 mA

Σχόλια:

- Οι δίοδοι όπως περιγράφονται δεν είναι ιδανικές δηλ. συμπεριφέρονται πρατικά ως πηγή σταθερής τάσης (0.7V) συνδεδεμένη σε σειρά με ωμική αντίσταση (ως μη ιδανικές).

- Το πρόβλημα όπως παρουσιάζεται παραπέμπει σε κλασσικό κύκλωμα διερέτη ρεύματος (σε καθένα από τους δύο κλάδους τους) λόγω ακριβώς της προηγούμενης παρατήρησης δηλ. της μη ιδανικότητάς του. 

- Ήλπιζα ότι κάποιος θα διόρθωνε την αρχική μου λύση με το να εφαρμόσει 1ΚΩ αντί 1Ω!!!

- Κανένα ηλεκτρονικό πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού δεν μπορεί να αντικαταστάσει τον παραδοσιακό τρόπο επίλυσης καθότι κάνει κάποιες παραδοχές που δεν είναι ορατές στον χρήστη με αποτέλεσμα να εμφανίζει πλασματικά αποτελέσματα. Π.χ θε έπρεπε να ρωτήσει τον χρήστη για την εσωτερική αντίσταση της διόδου ή αν υποτεθεί πως την εισάγει αυτόματα με βάση τον τύπο της διόδου που επιλέχτηκε αυτό θα πρέπει να είναι ορατό στο ηλεκτρονικό διάγραμμα.

Καλημέρα,
Γιώργος

----------


## hardcode

"Επίσης η πηγή τάσης μείον τη σταθερή τάση στα άκρα της (ιδανικής) διόδου μείον την πτώση τάσης στην αντίσταση ισούται με τη διαφορά δυναμικού (τάση) στα άκρα των (μη ιδανικών) διόδων, όπερ"


Αυτό δε βγάζει νόημα.
Η λύση του Διονύση είναι σωστή και επαληθεύεται και απο το multisim.

Η πηγή τάσης μείον τη σταθερή τάση στα άκρα της διόδου, μείον την πτώση τάσης στα άκρα της αντίστασης ισούται με ΜΗΔΕΝ.

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Ελπίζω να βοηθήσει το διάγραμμα.

Αν όχι προτείνω να την λύσεις με το χέρι (Stick with the basics...!!!).

Συγνώμη, δεν έχω χρόνο να επανέρθω στο συγκεκριμένο!!!

----------


## Kira

> Σας δίνω την λύση:
> 
> Έστω ότι η D1 διαρρέεται από I1, η D2 από I2 και η R από I:
> 
> Από κανόνα Κύρκοφ για ρεύματα: Ι=Ι1+Ι2 (1)
> 
> Αν V η τάση στα άκρα των διόδων, έχουμε: 
> V=R1*I1 =R2*I2 => 20*I1=30*I2 => I1=1,5*I2 (2)
> 
> ...



Λες ότι Ι=Ι1+Ι2 (1) και Ι2=(49,3/1.530) A=32,22 mΑ (3) και Ι1=1,5*32,22=48,33 mA άρα σύμφωνα με τα δικά σου λεγόμενα Ι = 38.22 + 48.33= 86.55mA, όμως ακόμα και 50V να ήταν η τάση και να υπήρχε μόνο η R(1KΩ) το ρεύμα θα ήταν Ι=V/R=>I = 50/1000=50mA, ενώ εσύ με μικρότερη τάση και μικρότερη αντίσταση βγάζεις μεγαλύτερο ρεύμα. :Wink: 
Επίσης, (50-0,7)-I*R=V αυτό δεν θα έπρεπε να είναι 50-0.7 - Ι*Rολ=0?? από Kirchhoff?? εκεί έκανες το λάθος μάλλον και βγήκαν έτσι όλα μετά.

Έκανα αυτό που είπε ο SRF (αν και άφησα τις διόδους 1Ν4005 γιατί δεν ήξερα άλλες πυριτίου(για τα 0.7V)) και τα αμπερόμετρα δείχουν το αποτέλεσμα που έβγαλα εγώ(τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζω γιατί είναι στρογγυλοποίηση  σε Α ( ακόμα δεν έχω βρει πως να το κάνω να δείχνει mA/μΑ etc)). :Rolleyes:

----------


## Γιώργος Ανώνυμος

Είπα να μην επανέρθω. Ωραίο με την επαληθευση!!! Με τσίμπησες :W00t: 

Αλλά αν είχες ακολουθήσει το συλλογισμό μου θα είχες εντοπίσει το λάθος :Confused1:  : 

(50-0,7)-I*R=V => 49,3-Ι*1.000=30*Ι2 => 49,3=30*Ι2+*2.500**Ι2=*2.530**Ι2 => Ι2=(49,3/*2.530*) A=*19,49* mΑ (3)

Από (2) & (3): Ι1=1,5**19,49*=*29,24* mA

Τώρα η επαλήθευση δίνει: Ι1+Ι2=48,73 mA δηλ. κατάτι μικρότερο αν ύπήρχε μόνο η αντίσταση 1ΚΩ, πράγμα αναμενόμενο καθότι οι αντιστάσεις των διόδων είναι σχεδόν τάξης μεγέθους χαμηλώτερες.

Υπενθυμίζω τον 1ο κανόνα του Kirchhoff, που αφορά ρεύματα: Σε έναν κόμβο Ι=ΣΙi=Ο δηλ. το αλγεβρικό άθροισμα ρευμάτων που καταλήγουν σε ένα κόμβο είναι μηδέν.

Σκοπός μου δεν ήταν να λύσω την άσκηση αλλά να περάσω τον τρόπο σκέψης. Εντάξει κάποιοι θα πουν  :Cursing: 

Γειά!!!

----------


## Kira

> Σκοπός μου δεν ήταν να λύσω την άσκηση αλλά να περάσω τον τρόπο σκέψης. Εντάξει κάποιοι θα πουν 
> 
> Γειά!!!



Sure και εγώ συμφωνώ ότι είναι λάθος/βλακεία να λύνουμε τις ασκήσεις των άλλων και πρέπει να τους πούμε απλά τον τρόπο λύσης ή μερικά tips, για αυτό και εξάλλου δεν πέταξα απλά τα νούμερα και είπα "Λύστε το"  :Smile: 

Σ'ευχαριστώ εσένα και όλους τους άλλους που ασχολήθηκαν με το thread και ευχαριστώ για την επαλήθευση :Smile:

----------


## SRF

Λοιπόν γιά να είμαστε δίκαιοι, ο Ανώνυμος έχει ήδη από το πρώτο μήνυμά του δείξει την μεθοδολογία που απαιτείται να ακολουθήσεις γιά να λύσεις την άσκησή σου. 
Εγώ απλά σου επιστώ την προσοχή στο τι πρέπει αρχικώς να λάβεις υπ'όψην σου. Βέβαια επειδή οι 2 εσωτερικές αντιστάσεις των διόδων όντως θα εμφανιστούν εντέλει σαν μία σε σειρά συνδεδεμένη αντίσταση (Rdp) με την R, επι της ουσίας θα αυξήσουν την τελική αντίσταση που θα εμφανίζεται ως φορτίο στην πηγή. 
Στην πραγματικότητα δηλαδή απλοποιώντας το κύκλωμα θα ισοδυναμεί με μία πηγή 50V, με φορτίο μία αντίσταση Ra ίση με 1012Ω [*R+(RsD1*RsD2/RsD1+RsD2)=Ra*] & μία *ιδανική δίοδο*, όλα εν σειρά. 
επειδή η δίοδος απαιτείται να έχει 0.7V άκρα της αρκεί να βρείς το ρεύμα που απαιτείται να διαρρέει την Ra ώστε να παρουσιάζει πτώση τάσεως 49.3V πάνω της! Με αυτό το ρεύμα θα υπολογίσεις τα επιμέρους ρεύματα που διαρρέουν τις δύο παράλληλες αντιστάσεις RsD1 & RsD2! 

Αυτό μας δείχνει ότι η λύση σου είναι όντως σωστή! αν και έχεις απαλείψει το τρίτο δεκαδικό που κανονικά στρογγυλοποιώντας θα έπρεπε να αυξηθούν οι τιμές που πήρες κατά 1 δέκατο αφού το 29.22mA είναι στην πραγματικότητα 29.229mA και το 19.48mA είναι 19.486mA, δίνοντάς σου ολικό ρεύμα ελάχιστα μεγαλύτερο από το 48.7mA (πραγματικό 48.715mA)

----------


## sougias

Παλι καλα που υπαρχει και αυτη η ασκηση και καταφερνω τις διοδους  :Smile:

----------

